# Fluence SXHTB 5 Speaker Surround Sound Home Theater System



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone here have these speakers are know someone who does. I know they are internet only, so u can't hear them before you buy them. Any and all advice would be appreciated. I'm looking to improve from my Bose system I currently have, and not looking to break the bank. Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

pddufrene said:


> Does anyone here have these speakers are know someone who does. I know they are internet only, so u can't hear them before you buy them. Any and all advice would be appreciated. I'm looking to improve from my Bose system I currently have, and not looking to break the bank. Thanks


Hello,
A number of members here have both considered and purchased the Fluance package. Compared to the Bose, it would absolutely represent a true upgrade. Just for the sake of providing the best possible advice, what is the maximum amount that you could allocate to upgrading your speakers?
Best,
J


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm trying to keep it under 500 if possible, and that's not including the subwoofer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Personally, I would go with 3 pairs of SVS SBS-02's as they are now being blown out 50% off for $149 a pair. While they are Monitor or Bookshelf sized, they use much higher quality speaker components and use a much higher quality cabinet construction. You can use the extra speaker as a Surround Back speaker or as a spare.
Here is a link to them:https://www.svsound.com/sbs-02
And here is a review of the similar but actually cheaper SBS-01: http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/svs_sbs01.htm
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'll check in to it, like I said Bose was nice for the last 14years I've owned them but it's time for a change. I need something with a fuller sound. Thanks again.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Would those SVS speakers match up well to my Energy C-200 and CC-50 speakers? I could use two surround speakers for my system. How would my system sound if I used three of them as my front stage and the Energy's as surrounds?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

For the $500 range, you may also want to consider the Pioneers designed by Andrew Jones. They have received a lot of great reviews and are suppose to be incredible for their price. I have not listened to them in a good room as the local Best Buy has them out on the floor. You get all 5.1 speakers, the L/R are towers and you do get a sub (not real capable, but for the price...pretty amazing).

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/Home-Theater-Systems/Speaker-Packages/SP-PK52FS


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I would also agree with the SVS speakers, everything they put out is quality made.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I heard about the pioneer's and was wondering if they were good speakers. I'll definitely check in to them and appreciate the advice, thanks


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

pddufrene said:


> I heard about the pioneer's and was wondering if they were good speakers. I'll definitely check in to them and appreciate the advice, thanks


"Good" is relative. They won't compare to high end speakers. For the price though, they are incredible and would be hard to beat.


----------

